#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 徹底的獸化！

## 斯冰菊

致白牙老大以及雪麒兩獸：

     自前年狼版遭受駭客攻擊癱瘓數月以來，白牙老大一肩扛下重建責任，並聘請雪麒當狼版重建的總舵爪；經過這兩年的休養生息，狼版在迎接十歲獸慶之前夕，已經有超越當年盛況之輝煌氣勢！在此本狼京兆分感謝兩位的不朽功勳以及所有友獸的鼎力支持。(六體投地)

     在以上的感謝辭發表完後，本狼就要來建議狼版目前還有什麼地方可以修改。就如本狼所見：狼版的維基百科以及各處都獸化齊全，然而依舊有美中不足之處。像是按下論壇操作鍵中三個項目裡面的編輯個「人」資料、社區功能其中之好友與聯絡「人」、快速連結內部有開啟連絡「人」視窗等等。

     兩位以為只有以上有人類的蹤影嗎？還不只如此呢！在本狼的設定之中藏有更多「人」：編輯個「人」詳細資料、個「人」資料隱私，好友與聯絡「人」裡面還有好幾個「人」字哩！以為本狼嗥到這裡就沒有了？不！當你點到發文獸的獸名時，上面還會顯示查看個「人」資料以及增加聯絡「人」哩！

     本狼希冀倘若可以，兩位可以謹慎考慮將人改成獸，畢竟狼版是亞洲獸圈數一數二的大站，現在距離十歲獸慶又已經不到半年，咱們得宣示身為獸和獸真實身份的榮耀與尊嚴哪！

     本狼瞭解在版龜中已經明寫如果有會員獸認為個獸是人類或有部份人類的影響應當予以尊重，然而這可是影響狼版全部友獸尊嚴的大事；用這「人」字是要能與獸抗衡嗎？獸和獸人在本站是主體，人類只是客體；請恕本狼直嗥：雖然這有可能是本狼個狼的偏頗觀點，但是這的很不尊重友獸的獸格權！

     為文最後，煩請白牙老大與雪麒謹慎考慮；最終決定改、不改或是交付友獸公民投票決定都可以，如果有理能說服本狼，本狼自然會欣然接受。本狼也深信以兩獸加總之智慧能妥善處理此事。

     祝狼版以及宇宙中獸圈繁盛昌隆！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！(獸圈萬歲之嗥！！！) :wuf_e_howl: 

                                                                                       北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                     103/6/19    14:45

----------


## 幻魂血牙

我也支持，因為在這裡。
我們是獸，不是人。
希望老大與雪麒前輩可以同意斯冰菊前輩的...CASE?
不對，該怎麼講??
算了，總而言之我也是同意前輩的說法
有冒犯到的請見諒

----------


## 雪麒

我在去年年初有提到過修改論壇文字的事情，不過反響不是很熱烈，故擱置至今。

有些文字確實有必要修改，不過有些卻需要技巧，簡單的全部文字替換是不能很好解決問題的。
比方說，把“獸人”替換成“獸獸”就會鬧笑話了。
還有一些詞替換後可能造成理解上的困難，比如“人氣值”、“真人驗證”如果改成“獸氣值”、“真獸驗證”，就難以被新獸所理解。

如果狼王同意，我就来着手修改（或者狼王亲自来也好啦）。
不过怎么改是个有些主观的问题，如有不妥，欢迎回报。

----------


## 狼王白牙

歡迎大家提供意見嗷 :wuffer_howl: 
目前的會員種族是很多樣化的，不見得是獸類。

所以在上一個版本的論壇，用的是｢會員資料｣這種中性的名稱。
完全的獸語可能讓不懂獸語的會員感到困惑，
例如我曾經想把｢公佈欄｣改成｢管理員的咆哮與吼叫｣，
不過因為考慮大家無法在第一時間理解這個版面的用意而作罷。

但是｢會員資料｣、｢會員頭像｣取代｢個人資料｣、｢個人頭像｣是可行的作法。
如果可以還須雪麒先替換這個部分。

----------


## 雪麒

已經把所有的“個人資料”都換成了“會員資料”
（沒有“個人頭像”的說法，所以沒有操作）
“編輯個人詳細資料”換成了“編輯您的詳細資料”

不過有些詞似乎比較棘手
比如“聯繫人（聯絡人/連絡人）”、“收件人/發件人”、“他人（其他人）”、“所有人（任何人）”、“有人”、“回覆/瀏覽人數”、“私人”等
我視情況進行了一些小的修改迴避了“人”一詞，（比方在不發生意義偏差的情況下把“人”換成了“會員”）不過還有很多情況不太好改
不過大部分詞出現的頻率也不高，如果有好的修改方案，不妨討論一下:3

主要是那個“連絡人”確實比較扎眼，經常出現，也想不出什麼迴避的方法，實在不行改成“連絡獸”算了，就當是個Feature吧～

----------


## 狼王白牙

私人 -> 私密

聯絡人 - > 聯絡者

收件人 - > 收件者

瀏覽人數 - > 瀏覽數 或 瀏覽次數

所有人 - > 所有會員

至於還有甚麼創意內容，僅管提出。 : 3

----------


## tobyhokh

以下是本狼對於是次意見的個狼觀點：

對於管理員斯冰菊的意見，本狼則持有不同看法。

由於狼之樂園是一個動物、獸人與奇幻生物迷們相互交流以及分享作品的大型綜合性社群。而且是*歡迎所有人*來註冊*(包括獸/人)*。

我認為：狼之樂園應以中立的角度去審視上述意見，不應以偏向獸或偏向人的思想去考慮。

而且，我相信大多會員也不會特別注意：好友與聯絡「人」、開啟連絡「人」、查看個「人」資料、增加聯絡「人」等字眼吧？
將「人」改成「獸」反而可能引致一些會員們無所適從，不一定是好事。

而且狼樂中，用「人」字，真的是十分不尊重嗎？真的有什麼「榮耀與尊嚴」如此嚴重的問題存在嗎？
而管理員斯冰菊說：「用這「人」字是要能與獸抗衡嗎？」我只可以說：「現在在狼之樂園不保證全體會員均為獸或獸人，我們應給予他們一些尊重，而不是歧視他們的存在。」

根據《會員管理通則》2013-01-15第八章，第三節：每位同好的獸身分產生原因及投入情感程度皆不相同， 請尊重每位版友的角色及精神層面， 隨意加以否定質疑是不允許的。

本狼不排除狼樂中也有獸身分投入情感程度比例低的，而且，何況我相信狼樂中的獸人是指一半獸，一半人吧？要不，也是雍有人類特質的。故此，本狼認為不必進行「徹底的獸化」。

恕本狼直言：根據本狼認識斯冰菊也有一段不短的時間，其言論一般為偏激。(如：然而這可是影響狼版全部友獸尊嚴的大事、用這「人」字是要能與獸抗衡嗎？、這的很不尊重友獸的獸格權！等等。)而事實上，真的不是如此嚴重。

希望三位高層管理員們，認真思考一下本狼的個狼觀點再行動。要不，也許可以給會員們進行投票，因為這是關乎全站的利益，而不是單單一、兩位提出動義便馬上實行。

如有任何冒犯，請見諒。

----------


## 斯冰菊

致相處多年之各位友獸：

     本狼方才發現本篇有了更新，並且雪麒同意將本狼所提出之淺見落實為眾獸提議、不久後投票表決的方式；本狼對此甚感欣慰，也感謝管理獸們以及狼版六千多隻友獸多年來的付出與做出之貢獻。 :狐狸心跳: (六體投地)

     不過，方才所見托比在最下面的留嗥，本狼不由得開始深思熟慮；仔細想了想，本狼真的似乎太偏激了一些。再回頭檢視本狼起初發的那篇文，好像隱約在批鬥獸意識比較淡薄的會員，不分青紅皂白就批鬥的紅衛兵和人類向來是本狼所最痛恨的，沒想到細觀此文，本狼卻似乎有一點朝它們靠攏的趨勢！ :狐狸嚇到: 

     本狼在文中提到版龜中那一條，但是並非全盤瞭解；在此托比將其翻了出來，讓本狼徹底頓悟。也許本狼真的對於「獸/獸人VS.人類」之事上看得太認真了些，以致本狼竟然忽視了中間可能的模糊緩衝地帶；此真乃本狼之誤也！愧疚！愧疚！

     本狼聽聞一則故事：中國北宋時期文人蘇東坡有一好友佛印禪師，此僧愛好開葷吃肉但悟道甚深，算得上是北宋版本的濟公；當時宋明理學興起，儒家雜揉了道佛，所以蘇軾自然喜歡佛學，也常和佛印暢談禪理。

     一日，佛印在寺中收到蘇軾來信，信中充滿自滿之氣，蘇子瞻自以為已經能沉得住氣，「八風吹不動」；佛印看完了信，努一努嘴笑了，他取了張白紙大大寫了一個字，就命一個小沙彌代為回信。兩三天後，蘇東坡在自家宅院收到了信，他打開信中一看：那是一個上尸下比的形聲字：屁。頓時，蘇軾大發雷霆；他急忙叫船渡江到佛印所在的那間寺廟，準備找這個侮蔑自己的禿頭算帳去。當蘇東坡抵達佛寺時，佛印正在打坐唸經；他在此時突然聞及好友怒吼，頓時回頭微笑。面對好友嬉皮笑臉的態度，蘇子瞻更氣了：「喂！你這是什麼話！我滿滿的禪機分享竟然被你用一個『屁』字帶過！你們佛家究竟講不講理啊！」佛印對於文壇摯友如此飆怒只是淡然回答：「喔？既然如此，想必東坡兄真的悟道高深到『八風吹不動』囉！」蘇子瞻聽到這句頓時從瞋怒轉為得意：「不錯！正是如此！我哪像你這麼粗俗……」「等等。」佛印的笑轉為意味深長，這也讓蘇軾轉為疑惑：「怎麼？」「從你方才的作為，真可謂是『八風吹不動，一屁打過江！』自命不凡的你我用區區一字就讓你勞師動眾跑來，你還敢自詡忍功了得？」蘇東坡聽聞至此方才恍然大悟，連忙道了歉回去自省了事。

     同樣的，本狼對於狼版的偶然發現感到極度重視，除「人」字務盡就如同有潔癖之人類連纖塵微污都不能忍似的；幸而有和佛印一樣為本狼爪點迷津的托比點出了本狼的盲點，也讓本狼的偏激開始消去。

     本狼將會在提案區提案，並尊重之後的結果；本狼立意個狼以為良善，沒想到卻忽略了其中可能藏有的爭議，也冒犯到那些對此不甚敏感的獸，在此本狼鄭重致歉！ :wuf_e_frown:  :wuffer_frown: 因為本狼也沒有否定居住在人類軀殼裡面，所以這也算是個狼自劃狼吻吧。最後，在狼版十歲獸慶的前夕，本狼希冀這次提議與投票能為未來的狼版創造出更少爭議、更多和平相處的環境，也祝所有友獸健康平安。 :狐狸天使: 

                                                                                                北極凍狼    斯冰菊    誠摯反省

                                                                                                              103/6/25    13:39

特別附註：白牙老大所嗥之現實政治用語，乃為本狼個狼自嘲自評加上個狼歷史經驗所援用，絕非特意引起另一波紛爭，特此公開高嗥於此。

----------


## 狼王白牙

冰菊，我覺得這個主題沒有錯，無論是發表在「意見箱」或是「獸話題討論」都可以，只要詞句稍微修一下就可以了。因為獸迷用語 (*furry specific words or phrases*) 這種東西是在創造文化，是在特色化一個網站，每個獸站或多或少都會有。如果要討論生活鎖事，那社交網站已經很多了，連自己晚餐吃甚麼都可以貼上，何必來一個與現實世界不同的地方？如果是對「獸人」有感情，那獸人相關字眼是什麼？如果是對「獸藝術與獸文學」有感情，那相關字眼是什麼？這個才是應該表達的重點。

如果是一個以狼為名的網站，而沒有一點狼主題氣氛在上頭，那才沒有文化感。這次的徵求網站用詞，就請大家動一點腦筋吧。請勿穿越時空，談到與現實世界中的「政治」有關的字眼。但是狼族政治可以稍為豁免，如阿爾法的呼喚。 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前版面試著調整階段，雪麒做了初步的調整，但我想要做更進一步的調整。
如果把所有版面的方向改成 Everything Furry 如何?（所有的版面都跟獸有關聯）

雖然狼之樂園在創辦初期參考了國外獸同好論壇的開設，於是開了一些版面是與獸無關的。
在那個時候，是微博還被稱為 Blog 的時代。當時同好的活動也只能聚集在論壇。

*WolfBBS.net* ，這個不只是狼之樂園的網址，更是一個跨越不同時代的名詞，如同狼之樂園在*俄語 WikiFur* 條目上的介紹，
BBS 是有很多會員還沒有出生時，電子布告欄的稱呼，原本覺得這網址俗氣，但現在想起來，誰說古董的一定要改造成流行的東西，
骨董就是要保持原來的樣子。

只是有些該整修了，例如到處都可以看到大家轉貼有趣的新聞，到處都可以看到大家轉貼有趣的圖片，
還有些網站是專門製作收集這些東西，讓大家分享專用的。這些版面對於這個時代顯得不得不去收集大家唾手可得的東西，
顯得不是那麼有必要性。

不知道大家有沒有甚麼高見？未來的狼之樂園必須保持獨特。保存歷史。

----------

